
Ask HN: How do you handle your blog/website? - _mrmnmly
Is it medium || self-hosted &#x2F; hosted Wordpress instance, Jekyll, nanoc, ghost or other CMS &#x2F; static site generator? Or maybe you have your own system for that? I&#x27;m just curious.
======
nisabek
CMS: Hugo(because it supports markdown!) Hosting: S3 bucket + CloudFront +
Route53 Deployment: Upon commit, upload to s3

check it out - [https://blog.envimate.com](https://blog.envimate.com)

------
abhishekghosh
Self hosted WordPress, medium size. We publish 1-4 posts per day. With less
manpower & higher need of dynamic stuffs, WordPress is practical. Most like
ours use WordPress.

------
ocdtrekkie
I don't really actively maintain my personal website, but it is hand-written
from back in the day. I probably should redo it to be slightly less archaic at
some point.

